# Reel Mower with Sulky?



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

So I pulled the trigger on my first reel mower today and had some fun trimming new sod. It cuts like a champ!

I could get used to this reel style but problem is too much grass. Does anyone own a wide cut reel mower with sulky? do they even make something like that between a normal walk behind like a 27" Mclain or TruCut and a triplex unit?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

My buddy in Ga. has an old Gravely like below. It has a sit-down sulky and all kinds of attachments. It's basically a self propelled PTO. It can easily be converted to a snowblower, triplex, single reel, rotary mower, rototiller, dethatcher etc just by changing the attachments. They can be had with sulky and attachments for well under a grand last I checked. I had a similar one made by Ford years ago but I only had the tiller attachment. These things are are probably a little to beastly for regular home lawn duties...but they sure are cool if you have the attachments!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:lol: A Dennis cylinder mower is north of $15,000. For that price, I better be able to ride it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

With a sulky on a reel mower is it the reel that is pulling you along? Or some type of drive system?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is either the drive wheel on the Tru Cut or the roller drum on the Dennis


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Phew, I always wanted one of the sulky's For the TruCut but mainly for show. I have to imagine your yard has to be super flat to use it. That drive clutch pad can't last very long when using the sulky. Doesn't seem too practical.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Phew, I always wanted one of the sulky's For the TruCut but mainly for show. I have to imagine your yard has to be super flat to use it. That drive clutch pad can't last very long when using the sulky. Doesn't seem too practical.


+1, it would have to be pretty awkward to use.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> It is either the drive wheel on the Tru Cut or the roller drum on the Dennis


Got it. Seems like a triplex or true riding reel mower would make more sense for larger areas.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S7XLNzGN7A


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Gone but not forgotten. Gravely two wheel tractors and Locke mowers were all available with sulkys. Allett makes a 34" walk-behind but you need a glass flat lawn to even think about that. Plus used triplexes are easier and cheaper to buy.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

Here's your chance.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Phew, I always wanted one of the sulky's For the TruCut but mainly for show. I have to imagine your yard has to be super flat to use it. That drive clutch pad can't last very long when using the sulky. Doesn't seem too practical.
> ...


My grandfather had a gravely for years like pictured, but not with a reel. He had the rotary cut deck with the front discharge.

There's 3 things that will happen when using those long handles of the Gravely, and maybe the tru-cut, etc. You'll make the turn, or you'll knock yourself off the seat, or you'll put that handle directly into your family jewels.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The dream machine for anyone with a large yard to mow.
https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/c34-evolution/


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

You guys are killing my hopes of ever reel cutting my lawn. @adgattoni I'll look into hoverboards, lol.

I'll need a second garage before I have room for a triplex but someday, maybe!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> The dream machine for anyone with a large yard to mow.
> https://www.allett.co.uk/mowers/professional-mower-range/c34-evolution/


Is there even a reel sharpening system that will fit that reel?

Also, they might as well call this the C34thousand[sup]dollar[sup]mower[/sup][/sup]


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

37K square feet?! Um, how about a tow-behind reel gang? Do you have large open areas which would allow such a wide swatch of reel mowers to be towed?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlSc_tqjASs


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> 37K square feet?! Um, how about a tow-behind reel gang? Do you have large open areas which would allow such a wide swatch of reel mowers to be towed?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlSc_tqjASs


Yes, I was going to get one of those but was told on here they are very problematic/junk. @SWB had one I believe. Why can't there be something like that that works well? I'd be all over it.


----------

